# Different types of Screenprinting Ink



## justinx (May 16, 2008)

i want to start my own screen printing business soon and one thing that is confusing me is the INK. there are many types of ink of there and i dont know what i should be using. and some require you to use this for a certain material etc etc. 

i was wondering what most people use as their ink on 100% cotton shirts. which looks professional and nice. 
i heard about plastisol? i think i spelled that wrong but something like that.. 

i also want to know... what ink gives the shirt a texture.. or what doesnt give it a texture and just sinks in.. what can be printed on dark shirts .. ..

i have included a few pictures.. 2 of them is from tagless heard. can you guys tell me the ink they used?

thanks alot.

Justin


----------



## pieface (May 21, 2009)

i still dont know the true differences apart from the finish each gives... wicked printing gives a fairly decent explanation 

Wicked Printing Stuff

if you look at the names of the files you uploaded.. the first one says 3 colour waterbased


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Try this article for the difference between the two ink tpes. Plastisol vs. Water-based Ink for Textile Printing


----------



## justinx (May 16, 2008)

thank you guys for the replies..they are so informative!! 
its exactly what i needed =] !!


----------

